# Sous Vide Ribeyes



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2018)

Great weather here today , but I'm kinda smoked out . Had a craving for some steak , and anymore that means Sous Vide . I have a meat market 4 minutes from my house , so handy .
Went up and bought 3 nice ribeyes .






Seasoned up with a Canadian steak blend I use .





I like to vac them up and fridge for awhile . I usually go overnight .





3 hours in fridge , time to swim .









Coated baking potatoes in olive oil and a heavy crust of kosher salt , then wrap in foil . Royal oak mesquite on the Weber . Put the taters right in the hot coals . Took the taters off and stoked the fire to screamin hot . Steaks came out of the bath , wiped dry , then over the coals .
Fresh off the sear





My plate





Just a touch past for me , but it was fantastic . That potato is almost as good as the steak .
The skin is incredible , so good like this .





Bread stick and some sprouts ,, I'm stuffed .
I know some guys don't get the sous vide ,,, I love it .


----------



## weedeater (Apr 11, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Great weather here today , but I'm kinda smoked out . Had a craving for some steak , and anymore that means Sous Vide . I have a meat market 4 minutes from my house , so handy .
> Went up and bought 3 nice ribeyes .
> View attachment 360304
> 
> ...


I get it Chopsaw and love it too!  Looks really good. Looks like 132 degrees?  How long did they swim?  LIKE!!

Weedeater


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 11, 2018)

Great plate Chopsaw!  I love the taters cooked like that!

Mike


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2018)

132 for 2 hours . Can't believe I left that out . Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2018)

That is a mighty fine looking meal!
Nice job!
Al


----------

